# SE-R wheel paint code???



## GenEric808 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new on this board and just had a few questions. I have an 07 Altima V6 SE and just got my hands on a set of SE-R wheels. Only problem is, one wheel is pretty curbed up from an accident. I'm planning on touching up the wheel but was wondering if anyone knew of the paint code? As far as the actual painting goes, I have confidence in abilities, so all I need is the code. Does anyone know? 

Here's a few pics of the SE-R's on my 2007:


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

That actually looks pretty good. wish I could help. The only thing I can suggest is call the dealership. they should know.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Try looking inside each wheel. Not always, but sometimes the color code is stamped into the wheel. They look great, good luck!


----------

